# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Оплата обучения в музыкальной школе

## SheFFchenka

Уважаемые форумчане! 
HELP!!! Подскажите, пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом, советом...
В нашей музыкальной школе сложилась следующая ситуация:
     Согласно Фед. закону в школе отменили плату за обучение. Через некоторое время практически во всех городах области она вернулась, наша же администрация "не решилась" нарушить фед. закон, потому обучение в муз. школе по-прежнему бесплатное...
      Когда грянул кризис, стало выясняться, что школа постоянно должна городу немыслимые суммы, потому завуча заставили исключить из контингента школы выпускников (которым учиться на тот момент нужно было еще полгода)...О наборе в школу на новый учебный год тянули до последнего, вот теперь только заявили, что набора не будет...Будем доучивать тех, кто уже числится в школе... При этом управление культуры (начальство то бишь) разрешило вести набор на платное отделение. Из расчетов завуча получилось,что обучение ребенка только игре на инструменте обойдется родителям примерно в 1600, полный курс, включая групповые дисциплины и т.д. заставит раскошелиться на 2400. Система получается как в ВУЗЕ...Те, кто сейчас учатся на бесплатном отделении могут быть переведены на платное за неуспеваемость...
          В общих чертах получается так... Скажите, это вообще нормально?! Ведь в муз.школу детей приводят семьи далеко не состоятельные и вряд ли готовые отдавать такие деньги!

----------


## sveta-gr

читаю и с ужасом думаю, неужели нас ожидает такая :Jopa: ?

----------


## Radion68

У нас сейчас это называется не родительская плата, а родительский взнос. Который может исчислятся любой суммой. Хотя директора ДМШ нашего района собираются вместе и устанавливают подъемную для нашего региона сумму. Хотя и эту платят с трудом. Что будет дальше, просто не представляем.

----------


## Елена_А

Дорогие товарищи! Не скажу в какой школе, но у нас два года назад решили всех перевести на хозрасчет. В соседней школе родители подняли бучу, один наш педагог написал губернатору, я прям президенту, тем более, что он просит общения. Ну нам и была выволочка от нашего начальства, а оплату за последние два года не подняли. Может стоит бороться?

----------


## хухрындик

Я с этого года работаю в музыкальной школе. Оплата до этого было около 1.5 долл. сейчас подняли до 2.5 долл за один инструмент.
Да и вообще у нас сейчас к культуре граждан очень хорошее отношение.

----------


## Marina0912

В нашей школе такие поборы носят название "добровольные родительские пожертвования", и еще к ним прилагается куча различных льгот для различных категорий обучающихся...Только вот не очень понятно, как добровольные пожертвования могут быть с льготами:eek:

----------


## Елена_А

Два с половиной доллара? Что за смешные цены?

----------


## AuntQ

Цены смешные и зарплаты педагога тоже смешные по России.

----------


## Тяка

У нас в школе оплата составляет 490 рублей за фортепиано, гитару и подготовительное отделение. Все остальные - 390 рублей. Для нашего города - пока вполне приемлемо. А 8 лет назад это было просто шоком (зарплаты задерживали, взаимозачеты отменили), контингент учащихся сразу сократился почти на треть, С тех пор стараемся сохранить то, что имеем. Тянемся до прежних 330 человек(школа единственная в городе). А зарплата зависит от нагрузки. У нас на отделении за счет гитаристов недельная нагрузка у трех педагогов от 48 до 58 часов.

----------


## belova

> У нас в школе оплата составляет 490 рублей за . А зарплата зависит от нагрузки. У нас на отделении за счет гитаристов недельная нагрузка у трех педагогов от 48 до 58 часов.


 Насколько я знаю, максимальная педагогическая нагрузка не более 36 часов в неделю.  58:6 дней, это более 9 часов в день. Очень интересно, как проходит 9 урок? На автопилоте?

----------


## iriada

наши дети платят 220р в месяц, льготники-160р. Это, наверное, самая низкая оплата по России?

----------


## лента

А как вам такая оплата - фортепиано 35 гривень (136 руб), народники и вокал 25 (97 руб).

----------


## sokolixa

> наши дети платят 220р в месяц, льготники-160р. Это, наверное, самая низкая оплата по России?


Ага... У нас долгое время платили по 100 руб. В этом году подняли - 150...




> Насколько я знаю, максимальная педагогическая нагрузка не более 36 часов в неделю.


Мы пишем заявление о том, что *согласны* работать более 36 часов. 




> это более 9 часов в день. Очень интересно, как проходит 9 урок? На автопилоте?


Учитывая то, что у нас 2-сменка, то бывает и поболе... Утром 4 урока с 9-ти до 12-ти, и после обеда с 14-ти и до.....:frown:

А ШО делать? Платили бы по-человечески - кто бы стал на 2 ставки ломаться?

----------


## Sonet

У нас (Украина, Хмельницкая область) в районных школах за ф-но платят 30 грн., а в городских - 90 грн. Вот такая градация)

----------


## Zolannet

> В нашей школе такие поборы носят название "добровольные родительские пожертвования", и еще к ним прилагается куча различных льгот для различных категорий обучающихся...Только вот не очень понятно, как добровольные пожертвования могут быть с льготами


Наша школа тоже избрала такую форму, хотя мы так же, как и Вы в недоумении. Но, если бы эти деньги не поступали, нам не на что было бы проходить курсы повышения квалификации, приобретать инструменты и ноты в библиотеку и даже проводить областной театральный конкурс. Это единственные средства на развитие. 



> Когда грянул кризис, стало выясняться, что школа постоянно должна городу немыслимые суммы, потому завуча заставили исключить из контингента школы выпускников (которым учиться на тот момент нужно было еще полгода)...О наборе в школу на новый учебный год тянули до последнего, вот теперь только заявили, что набора не будет...


Прошлый учебный год мы начинали в похожих условиях - нам сказали в какую сумму мы должны вписаться с фондом зарплаты (конечно, ее урезали), и мы сидели и ломали голову - то ли неполный учебный план давать детям, исключая какой-либо предмет, то ли отказаться от набора. Просчитывали каждого ученика... Кому-то пришлось и отказывать. В этом году ситуация намного легче, мы смогли принять всех желающих. А уж насколько правомочны такие распоряжения сверху, не могу сказать.

----------


## хухрындик

> Два с половиной доллара? Что за смешные цены?


Вот такие смешные ))) Хотя зарплаты более-менее хорошие. А сейчас выходит новый закон, оплату с учеников увеличат до 3-5 долларов и 50% от этой суммы разрешат оставлять в школе на текущие нужды - инструменты, литература, настройка и пр...

----------


## veksha

Вообще ситуация очень смешная и одновременно очень плачевная. У нас в школе убрали родительскую оплату, но ввели платные услуги (отделения гитары, фортепиано, эстрадный и академический вокал) - детям, которые по возрасту или  по выбору. Дотация от администрации города выделяется только на коммуналку (газ, вода, свет). Выезд на конкурсы или за счет платных, или родителей (дай Бог им крепкого здоровья). Администрация в прошлом учебном поставила "квоту" - 670 учеников, а их у нас поступило намного больше 700; В этом году пробили лицензию на 710 учащихся, а пришло и еще идут (и бюджетные, и платные)...

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> А как вам такая оплата - фортепиано 35 гривень (136 руб), народники и вокал 25 (97 руб)





> А как вам такая оплата - фортепиано 35 гривень (136 руб), народники и вокал 25 (97 руб).


и мы работаем в Украине... считаемся сельской школой... оплата в месяц на всех отделах *85 грн.* :eek: Льготы 100% для многодетных, у кого опекунство, у кого инвалидность и т.п...

----------


## Nata_li

А у нас фортепиано-40 гривен. Интересно, 85-это в какой области Украины?

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Это в Херсонской обл. Генический район.

----------


## natikya

> Насколько я знаю, максимальная педагогическая нагрузка не более 36 часов в неделю.  58:6 дней, это более 9 часов в день. Очень интересно, как проходит 9 урок? На автопилоте?


По молодости легко работалось с нагрузкой более 40 часов в неделю, в 2 смены. Был азарт, набирался опыт. После 10 лет педагогического стажа понимаешь, что самая комфортная нагрузка с полной отдачей - это 1,5 ставки. Конечно, работаем больше, т.к. низкие зарплаты.

----------


## natikya

Кстати, оплата за обучение в нашей школе - 180 руб., если инструмент 2 часа в неделю, и 90 руб. - 1 час соответственно.

----------


## Ирма 77

в Харькове тоже 85 грн. оплата! :Derisive:

----------


## Осипова Ирина

Дорогие, коллеги!Хотелось бы узнать,кто у вас решает, как и куда потратить родительские взносы( если они достаются школе):директор, попечительский совет или имеет  право голоса и  коллектив( например-педсовет).

----------


## елена1321

Раньше,когда была родительская плата,всем распоряжался директор.Теперь у нас тоже взносы,пожертвования от родителей.Я думаю,как и раньше,будет распоряжаться директор.А вот интересно,как должно быть по закону?

----------


## belta123

У нас тоже родители вносят целевые  взносы или добровольные пожертвования. Средства тратятся на улучшение материальной базы школы: приобретаются музыкальные инструменты, нотная литература, шумовой оркестр закупили. Решение принимает конечно директор, но исключительно для блага школы.

----------


## klio

а 105 гр на ф-нном отделении не хотите?!! (это в Запорожской обл.)

----------


## Надя55

Нам предлагают открыть коммерческое отделение. У кого какая оплата за обучение, если таковое есть?

----------


## Ketvik

> Дорогие, коллеги!Хотелось бы узнать,кто у вас решает, как и куда потратить родительские взносы( если они достаются школе):директор, попечительский совет или имеет  право голоса и  коллектив( например-педсовет).


*В основном всё решает директриса!!! У нас тоже плата за обучение в форме добровольных пожертвований и "всё" идёт на нужды школы.Покупаем инструменты... и во время лицензирования использовали...и на противопожарную краску... и т.д.*

----------


## fufif57

> Дорогие, коллеги!Хотелось бы узнать,кто у вас решает, как и куда потратить родительские взносы( если они достаются школе):директор, попечительский совет или имеет  право голоса и  коллектив( например-педсовет).


Директор + бухгалтер.

----------


## Серёжа

В Российской Федерации обучение детей в государственных и муниципальных ДМШ и ДШИ отнесено к дополнительному образованию и согласно ФЗ 2006г. "Об образовании" - является бесплатным.
Но учреждениям разрешено привлекать внебюджетные средства в т.ч. (и впервую очередь) - добровольные пожертвования. ДП - зто не плата за обучение, и сбор таких средств оговаривается большим количеством правил.
Так же, учреждение может оказывать дополнительные платные образовательные услуги, что тоже сопряжено с большим количеством документов и правил, в т.ч. дополнительное лицензирование программ и данного вида деятельности.
Распоряжается этими средствами директор, но гл.бухгалтер обязан ежегодно отчитываться перед педсоветом (советом трудового коллектива, советом школы и т.п.) о том, сколько собрано денег и куда они потрачены.
Например: по дополнительным платным услугам фонд зарплаты (с налогами) может доходить до 70% от собранных средств, а 30% на всё остальное. Если учреждение автономное, то процессы поступления и расходования внебюджетных средств находятся под контролем Наблюдательного совета (на определённые виды и суммы затрат требуется даже специальное разрешение Наблюдательного совета). Есть ещё возможность распоряжаться средствами добровольных пожертвований. Например: вам в класс требуется 
метроном или обычный стул, а директор говорит, что денег на это у школы нет. Ваши действия: вы разговариваете с родителями ваших учеников, с теми кто стабильно вносит добровольные пожертвования, обычно с формулировкой в квитанции на уставную деятельность и они меняют формулировку цели в квитанции
на *покупку метронома в класс педагога ФИО*. Всё, директор обязан потратить эту сумму только на метроном для вашего класса. Очень многое зависит от вашего коллектива и его сплочённости, так как именно
с педсоветом согласовываются все положения и многие документы, касающиеся привлечения внебюджетных средств и их расходования. Такие возможности даны бюджетным учреждениям в первую очередь для повышения реальной зарплаты педагогов (дополнительные платные услуги) и улучшения образовательного процесса (добровольные пожертвования), а не на премиальные директору, завучу и главбуху (у них то зарплаты с введением новой формы оплаты реально выросли), или на новую офисную мебель в кабинет директора , только что отремонтированный по евростандарту. 
Вообщем лозунг старый - "Педагоги школы, объединяйтесь!".

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Нет у нас цены ниже 110 рублей и есть еще и льготы вот так то!

----------


## Тяка

> Насколько я знаю, максимальная педагогическая нагрузка не более 36 часов в неделю. 58:6 дней, это более 9 часов в день. Очень интересно, как проходит 9 урок? На автопилоте?


Зависит от того, как составлено расписание. Дети разные, поэтому с кем-то халтурим откровенно, а с некоторыми - там уже и в середине дня - на автопилоте. У меня таких, с кем можно и нужно работать четыре человека (двое - с утра, двое - с обеда, один из них выпускник), остальные - больше для зарплаты, хотя работаю честно со всеми.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

У нас с этого года в среднем стоимость возросла до 700р в месяц.... и думаю это не предел, повышают теперь каждый год...
Есть коммерческое отделение Раннего Эстетического развития, там сейчас уже стоимость за 3 раза в неделю 1100....

----------


## струна1

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Я на форуме новичок. Читаю сообщения и не перестаю удивляться! Нам бы кто сказал, что родительскую плату отменили и теперь это называется добровольное пожертвование! Присылают сверху документ, в котором прописаны все цифры- народное отд. столько-то, фортепианное - столько и т.д. Не далее как перед Новым годом пришла такая бумажка. И нет никаких вопросов! Интересно, это только у нас или где-то еще такое есть?

----------

feleks (09.08.2016)

----------

